
Hacking the hacker: How a consultant shut down a malicious user - mixmax
http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-5055990.html
======
tptacek
Let me give you a money-saving tip:

If they call themselves "ethical hackers", they're charging 70% too much per
hour.

